# Suche gutes/günstiges Tablet für Mutter.



## Error2015 (6. Oktober 2019)

*Suche gutes/günstiges Tablet für Mutter.*

Hi Leute,

ich suche für meine Mutter ein Tablet im niedrigem Preissegment mit möglichst guter Leistung. 

Anwendungsgebiet: Zum größten Teil Internet-Browser/Google und Youtube.

Neben einer guten "Allround-Leistung" sehe ich zwei Anforderungen sinnvoll für sie:
1. Das Teil sollte möglichst bedienerfreundlich sein. (Sie ist technisch nicht sehr begabt)
2. Die Lautsprecher sollten halbwegs gut klingen. (Für Youtube Videos)

Preisbereich dachte sie so an 150 bis maximal 200 Euro. Gerne jedoch weniger.
Wenn ihr sagt für Internet und Youtube reicht auch eins für € 100, dann umso besser.

Danke schonmal für eure Vorschlage.
LG


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Suche gutes/günstiges Tablet für Mutter.*

Das einzige, was mir einfällt:
Lenovo Tab4 10 Plus TB-X704F, 16GB, 3GB RAM, WIFI, schwarz (ZA2M0032DE/ZA2M0086PL) ab €' '179,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.
3 GB RAM sind gut, der Rest annehmbar.

Gut klingende Lautsprecher gibt es in der Preisklasse nicht.

Alles unter 100.- EUR Neupreis kann man ohne Anzuschalten in die Tonne klopfen.


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Suche gutes/günstiges Tablet für Mutter.*

Würde ein Galaxy Tab 10.5 von 2018 nehmen:

Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.5 T590 32GB, schwarz ab €'*'177,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Vier Lautsprecher, sogar mit "Dolby Atmos" (also simuliertem Surround - wers braucht), für den Preis allerdings sind die Lautsprecher völlig okay.
Akku hält mit teils 15h extrem lange durch.
Für YouTube und Internet ist das Ding super.

Das neue Tab von 2019 ist leider etwas über 200€.
Samsung ist jetzt auch nicht grad für Updates bekannt (zumindest nicht im Tablet-Sektor), aber immerhin noch etwas besser als Lenovo. Das ein oder andere Update bekommt man vielleicht (quartalsweise) noch.


----------

